# TKTS in New York City



## Helene4 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have always thought that these tickets were really "2-Fers". 2 for the price of one. We are from Long Island and go into the city often to museums and shows. 
Recently I became aware that the 2-fer price was  really the 1/2 price that the seat sold for at its HIGHEST price at any time during the shows run. 
DH and I bought mezzanine seats to a long running show at TKTS for $75 per ticket. At the box office we noticed the price on the wall by the ticket office to be $57 for the same seats. The manager explained the discrepancy and a TKTS official explained that they get only $4 per ticket sold, and that the prices are set by the producers and that the managers explaination was accurate. 1/2 off the highest price that seat has ever sold for.
So you might want to check the box office prices before you buy from TKTS. Good Luck


----------



## jackio (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for this information.  I, too, am from Long Island and always assumed the tickets were half priced. - Jacki


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, that's an eye opener.  Thanks for letting us know!

Sue


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Still not a bad deal.

The TKTS booth in Times Square usually has long lines - the one in near South Street Seaport has much shorter lines (same inventory), plus matinee tickets are sold on the day *before* the performance at TKTS South Street


----------



## vkhome (Oct 5, 2010)

Just bought tickets for Billy Elliott through broadwaybox.com.  Paid $86 each for 5th row center of the front mezzanine for a Tuesday night performance in a couple of weeks.  Thought it was a good price at the time; now I'll have to check the box office website to see how well we fared.


----------



## vkhome (Oct 6, 2010)

Just checked the theater box office.  Tickets for our section is $126 plus a bunch of fees equalling about $156.  The total price through Broadwaybox.com was $86.  And, there are no lines.....


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 14, 2010)

You did well. It's a great show.  VERY talented kids. You will enjoy it, just be prepared for the "British/Irish" accents.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2010)

I used nofeestickets.com who had lower prices all-in than broadwaybox.com (presumably same tickets tho) ... and got 2 decent tix for Jersey Boys next week in NYC for $80-something apiece including FedEx delivery.   

They have promo codes, and I found a 5% off one by googling, so altogether saved about $20 over broadwaybox.com.  I confess that I used broadwaybox.com's seating chart - no one else's site has that feature - to see more precisely where I thought they'd be, and did receive the exact seats I thought I would but which they couldn't confirm in advance.  (All these broker sites only guarantee rows - I picked a row with only 2 seats avail., side section which I could see on broadwaybox.com's site that they were on aisle towards center, ie best avail IMO.)  

FWIW, price printed on actual ticket is slightly lower than what I paid...

These sites seem like good alternatives to TKTS, and to theater box offices. There are other URL's which use the exact same software and I assume database - I priced a few of those and found nofeestickets to be a bit lower.

I did have a few moments wondering whether this is all legit, guess we'll find out.


----------



## vkhome (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, broadwaybox.com is definitely legit as I just returned fro m NY and a fabulous production of Billy Elliott with great seats- $86 included all fees.  Tickets are printed from the computer with bar codes which are scanned at the theater.  No hassles- easiest experience ever.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm happy to report that nofeestickets.com was also legit, glad to hear broadwaybox.com is too. 

We enjoyed Jersey Boys a lot, I wouldn't hesitate to use an online broker again.


----------



## Piper (Nov 3, 2010)

I like theatermania.com. Before I go to NYC, I print out vouchers for discount tickets to several shows that I would be interested in seeing. There is no fee for the discount vouchers. I go to the box office once I'm in NYC to see if they have the discount tickets available using my vouchers. Only once did I have to go for my second choice because the first show was sold out.

You can also buy them in advance at the discount price but I have found that I get the best seats on the day of the show.

I have also ordered from broadwaybox.com in advance -- before I knew about theatermania.


----------

